# Valley Center Spring Fling. My 1st compitition.



## mrmeatcutter (May 9, 2011)

well got the 1st BBQ comp behind me, met a lot of great folks out there. Congrats goes to Drew with "Hog Tide" for the grand champion win, he placed 1st and 2nd in all 4 catigorys.

Here are some pictures of my turn in's, I got a bit worried on my ribs and brisket and took them both out to rest to soon and then got behind on my chicken and did not get the crust on it I wanted. I learned it is one thing smoking in my back yard one item for supper when it is done vs 4 items at once aginst the clock. But I survived to compete again another day.

Chicken








Ribs







Pork Butt







Brisket







And the Grand Champion "Hog Tide"


----------



## ravanelli (May 10, 2011)

Wow that's nice looking BBQ, the color on the ribs is great, and that chicken looks tasty.  Good luck on your next competition!


----------



## fife (May 10, 2011)

Sure does look like some good food


----------



## SmokinAl (May 10, 2011)

Boy, everything you cooked looks like a winner to me. Great job!


----------



## fpnmf (May 10, 2011)

Glad you had a good time!!

  Craig


----------



## jefflisa828 (May 10, 2011)

nice lookin food there and rig win or lose bbq'ing is a good time hope you enjoyed it


----------



## shhaker (May 10, 2011)

looks awesome!! how do you get 1st and second? sounds rigged, i think your stuff looks 1st place to me!!


----------



## beer-b-q (May 10, 2011)

Nice Looking Turn in Boxes..

What is your team name...


> [h1]Valley Center Chamber of Commerce Spring Fling[/h1]
> *STATE CHAMPIONSHIP*
> 
> *Valley Center, KS*
> ...


----------



## mrmeatcutter (May 10, 2011)

Pinkie's BBQ.


----------

